# Yay.... Northwest



## Mahoganybay (31 January 2013)

Yay! First to post on the North West, hello everyone.


----------



## Ashgrove (31 January 2013)

Hello


----------



## Spit That Out (31 January 2013)

Hello fellow Northwest peeps...


----------



## BuzzLightyear (31 January 2013)

Hello


----------



## Asha (31 January 2013)

Hello


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 January 2013)

Can't get my head around this new board - but hi


----------



## RockinRudolph (31 January 2013)

Hello!


----------



## ATrueClassAct (31 January 2013)

Oh my! Stuff has changed!
Thought I'd say heyyyy in the north west board though. Woo Northwest!


----------



## staceyn (31 January 2013)

Woo go north west !


----------



## muddygreymare (31 January 2013)

Hi


----------



## Baggybreeches (31 January 2013)

Ooh hello!


----------



## JVB (31 January 2013)

Hello - didn't even know these changes were happening, serves me right for not reading notices!


----------



## buddylove (31 January 2013)

Yay hello fellow northeners!!!


----------



## lucyc (31 January 2013)

Hello!


----------



## shadeofshyness (31 January 2013)

Ooh this is a good new feature


----------



## Floxie (31 January 2013)

It's like having our own little club 

Who wants to gang up and go raid the South for biscuits?


----------



## WelshDiva (31 January 2013)

Hello!!Xx


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 January 2013)

Wet hey, look at this, all new and shiney! 'citin!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 January 2013)

Floxie said:



			It's like having our own little club 

Who wants to gang up and go raid the South for biscuits?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, we don't want soft southern biscuits - we don't have to mix with that sort anymore!


----------



## Javabb94 (31 January 2013)

Hi


----------



## Madam Min (31 January 2013)

Hello


----------



## brighteyes (31 January 2013)

Baggybreeches said:



			Ooh hello!
		
Click to expand...

Fancy seeing you here!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 January 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			Can't get my head around this new board - but hi 

Click to expand...

I know the feeling - I was stumped as to where SoapBox had gone and the New Lounge........


----------



## _Phoenix_ (31 January 2013)

So, for those that are on the Isle of Man are we classed as North West or Overseas??.


----------



## redmone (31 January 2013)

Helllllllooooo northwesters!!!! X


----------



## Gleeful Imp (31 January 2013)

Did someone mention biscuits???


----------



## Mahoganybay (31 January 2013)

Ohhhh yummy biscuits, can they be Ginger Nuts?


----------



## BlackRider (31 January 2013)

Gleeful Imp said:



			Did someone mention biscuits??? 

Click to expand...

Biscuits good


----------



## Alaadin (31 January 2013)

Hey!


----------



## Fluffy bunny (1 February 2013)

Hi


----------



## mandy4727 (7 February 2013)

Hi there North West peeps.  Near Chorley well Coppull to be exact.


----------



## JackAT (27 February 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I now have to go over the road and buy some chocolate digestives for my tea. Could be worse... 

I'm slap bang in the centre of Manchester (the curry mile for anyone familiar with it), originally from the north east (Teesside), and can be found at Wythenshawe park stables occasionally, or a bit further north in Birtle, near Bury/Heywood at weekends and when not in uni/hospital.

I'm serious about the biscuits though...


----------

